# Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

Kotaku say it's the best AC game yet and we shouldn't be put off by the marketing having focused on multiplayer.

I'm insanely excited. Got it on pre-order, due to dispatch tomorrow. The single player is apparently better than AC2, if slightly shorter (Kotaku reckon 20-25 hours), and the multiplayer looks excellent.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so horribly excited about this. Ezio. With a beard. In Rome!

Mr.QofG's persuaded me to go for this offer (the £19.99 one) with the argument that I get a copy of the game cheap and he gets to read Empire.

http://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/store/displayitem.asp?sid=3561&id=39820

I am now regreting this, mainly because I was happy to pay full price and have the game in my chubby fingers this weekend, but am consoling myself that if, for some reason, I do not get AC Brotherhood out of it he will suffer. And have to buy me a copy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll try to keep my Ezio perving to a minimum until you get it then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'll try to keep my Ezio perving to a minimum until you get it then


 
I shall live vacariously through your AC experiences until my copy arrives


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmm time to go back and finish AC2 then get this for the xmas break.


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2010)

Slighty OT, but can those who know my gaming preferences (combat not too complicated, good story etc) advise on whether I might enjoy AC2?  Looking at it on Steam for when I have had my fill of New Vegas for the time being but can't quite make a decision!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

the ac2 was better than fallout:nv overall, but both disappointed me.

*worries about being an old git*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2010)

Epona said:


> Slighty OT, but can those who know my gaming preferences (combat not too complicated, good story etc) advise on whether I might enjoy AC2?  Looking at it on Steam for when I have had my fill of New Vegas for the time being but can't quite make a decision!


 
I reckon you might enjoy it, the comba isn't complicated at all. It's one for the joypad though....


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I reckon you might enjoy it, the comba isn't complicated at all. It's one for the joypad though....


 
Thanks, I thought it looked fun - can't use gaming pads though, my thumb joints are fairly fucked and it's painful using those analogue sticks so I'm limited to keyboard & mouse where having thumbs is largely irrelevant (one of the reasons I'm a bit fussy about combat complexity in games!)  I'll root around the net later for a manual/keymap to see what the default PC controls look like, that should give me some idea of whether it's likely to have me throwing the keyboard out the window in frustration!

And while we're on the subject of accessibility, do dialogue and cutscenes etc. have the option of full subtitles?  I'd rather not have to contemplate these things but unfortunately I am a bit of a wreck    It's one of those things that ought to be a given, but unfortunately the subtitling in some games is fucking woeful, I've had to send strongly worded e-mails to developers on several occasions.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 18, 2010)

I really don't get why people are excited about any of the AC games , they look nice but the gameplay is fucking crap . The only thing to make the 2nd game better than the first was a brief bit when you got to do some flying which made a change from the monotony of the rest of the game .


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> I really don't get why people are excited about any of the AC games , they look nice but the gameplay is fucking crap . The only thing to make the 2nd game better than the first was a brief bit when you got to do some flying which made a change from the monotony of the rest of the game .


i'm glad to hear you say that, i thought it was just me. ac2 was sooooooooooooooooo boring.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 18, 2010)

See, I loved both Assassin's Creed games, and am heartily looking forward to this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> I really don't get why people are excited about any of the AC games , they look nice but the gameplay is fucking crap . The only thing to make the 2nd game better than the first was a brief bit when you got to do some flying which made a change from the monotony of the rest of the game .


 
I like killing people in swift and stylish ways.


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 19, 2010)

AC2 was a tad easy but I think I'm up for more of the same. Lots of nice, new touches and enhancements.. Dig the idea of assembling a cadre of minions and levelling them up also.
The IGN review said the multiplayer avoids the usual, ModWarfare, run around the fastest with a knife, meh. And instead, encourages patience and observation, which could well float ma boat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm glad to hear you say that, i thought it was just me. ac2 was sooooooooooooooooo boring.



You sadden me, paulie 



stupid dogbot said:


> See, I loved both Assassin's Creed games, and am heartily looking forward to this.



You gladden me sd


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2010)

Who's got or getting this on the xbox?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I like killing people in swift and stylish ways.


 
This times 100


----------



## Boycey (Nov 20, 2010)

i really liked both ac1 and 2- 2 being much much bette- interested to see how this one plays out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2010)

Dandred said:


> This times 100


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Who's got or getting this on the xbox?


 
I am getting it on xbox. It should be here already, but we all know what amazon can be like *weeps*

I imagine it'll be here Monday or Tuesday. Very excited. I, for one, absolutely loved AC2 (never finished AC1), and got myself 100% synchronisation


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 20, 2010)

10/10 on Eurogamer...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

It's getting some great reviews. I'm probably going to load up Ezio and refamiliarise myself with AC2 this weekend, for when ACB finally, eventually, one day gets here.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 20, 2010)

Playing AC2 with mouse and keyboard to begin with was fucking solid, but after a few hours I really liked it.......

looking forward to this, now sure what the online play will be like I can't see it being that good to be honest, I expect plenty of whining on the forums though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

Multiplayer _sounds_ really quite innovative, with the emphasis on stealth, and having to actually use your brain a bit. However, I've seen some reporting it's a pain getting into a match atm, and also there are a lot of idiots in mp (no surprise there) who are just running around like twats, completely voiding the whole point of sneaking around to assassinate another player, and keep undercover so you don't give yourself away. Nobbers.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 20, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> there are a lot of idiots in mp (no surprise there) who are just running around like twats, completely voiding the whole point of sneaking around to assassinate another player, and keep undercover so you don't give yourself away. Nobbers.


 
tbf if they can't balance the gameplay to make that work it's going to be that way...


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

what you have to remember is that most people are twats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

Boycey said:


> tbf if they can't balance the gameplay to make that work it's going to be that way...


 
Or, perhaps it's just the case that they wanted a different kind of multiplayer, and it's up to the players to adapt.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Or, perhaps it's just the case that they wanted a different kind of multiplayer, and it's up to the players to adapt.



Yeah, but they won't unless they're forced to.

In MW2 there was a cheat where you could get endless care packages.  It completely ruined the game for everybody but it allowed you to get lots of kills if you knew how to do it.  By the time they sorted it the game was just an endless round of "care package incoming, care package incoming, care package incoming".

People don't care about other people's enjoyment.  They just want to "win" the game.

If the way to win is to conceal yourself and plan kills then that's what will end up happening.  If you can do better by blindly running at people whilst shouting something about gays then that is what will happen.

MP ends up at the lowest common denominator.  Sadly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess its strength will lie in playing with your friends then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I guess its strength will lie in playing with your friends then.


 
Hence the question about what format people are getting it on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hence the question about what format people are getting it on.


 


Seems like I'll be the last pre-orderer in the ENTIRE WORLD to get my copy. QoG's got hers, everyone else I know who was getting it have got theirs, but I still don't have mine. Woe, woe, and thrice times woe.

(catabuca on Live, btw )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> what you have to remember is that most people are twats.


word


----------



## Dandred (Nov 21, 2010)

Bugger, long wait until the PC version........ It was worth the wait last time though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh my...

stupid dogbot likes this game. As I believe all the kids are saying. 

Rome... oh wow. So far, I've not done much, climbed a couple of towers, assassinated a couple of guards who looked at me funny.

Love it already.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 28, 2010)

This'll be my GOTY, then.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2010)

It's good, isn't it?

I'm in sequence 7 at the moment. The main story feels shorter and not as fleshed out as ACII, but I guess that was to be expected to an extent. There are _loads_ of side missions though, so even though the main story has been somewhat shorter, I've still played so far for something like 25 hours. And I've still only done 1 of the Lairs of Romulus, and 2 of Leonardo's machines quests. I've completed the first round of each of the guilds' quests, and it looks like the 2nd set are going to be harder (I got stupidly frustrated with a courtesans timed one last night and aborted after something like 6 attempts ). I've trained my first assassin all the way, have destroyed all Borgia towers, have 1 feather left to get but can't work out how to reach it, and only have a few borgia flags left to get. Giving you maps for them is on the one hand quite welcome, but makes it too easy on the other. I finished rebuilding Rome yesterday. I've done a bunch of Templar/Abstergo quests, don't think I've got many, or any, to do.

I've only played the tutorial in multiplayer, and reckon I'll wait until I've finished the main story until I head in there properly.

I've looked online and ended up finding out what happens at the end. Interesting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh, I have to say I _really_ don't like the new mechanic of giving you specific conditions in order to attain 100% synchronisation. Okay, so it encourages you to think more strategically and tactically when doing missions, and some of them aren't too bad, but the further you get into the game the harder they get, and in some cases mean you have to reply the same memory over and over and over. There's a limit to my patience (see ACII thread ), and when I only get 50% sync for the umpteenth time because it's seemingly impossible to do otherwise, I start to get tetchy. Loading times aren't utterly dreadful, but when you're desync-ing, or having to reload a memory over and over to get 100% they start to get very, very annoying.

And I still haven't quite got the hang of chaining kills. I'm getting better, but keep getting hit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean. So far, all the missions I've done I've got 100%, but I'm still only on sequence 2. I've been free running, unlocking shops and smashing up towers.

The 5 star difficulty ones are quite interesting. Story wise, it's much the same as before, lots of characters I don't entirely trust. But I'm enjoying the fleshing out of the original ACII storyline in the flashbacks and repressed memories as well.

The slightly improved engine is lovely, and the mechanics of sight, flight and combat are lovely. And FINALLY, ever since Altair used on in the intro movie on AC I, there's a crossbow!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2010)

The crossbow is excellent! I didn't unlock it until relatively late, which probably made a few things harder. I do not like the guards on horseback, bastards  Having a fleet of assassins to come in and do your dirty work is excellent though.

Yeah, the whole thing seems to be about trust. Very interesting. No idea which way it's going to go yet (I know about the modern day ending, not the Ezio ending).

The first mission I failed to get 100% on was in seq. 2. As expected, it's a timed mission. I HATE timed missions 

There are a lot of things in terms of combat, the assassins guild, buying shops, Borgia towers etc that I really love in this game, but I think ACII edges ahead in terms of story. Perhaps I'm biased because of my absolute hatred of the requirements for 100% sync though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, the only one I've missed getting 100% so far was 



Spoiler: Mission Stuff



the first tomb of Romulus. Complete it in under 8 minutes? That'd have to be an *absolutely* clean run, then and even then it must be tight...



 

I'm really enjoying the story, but I think it's definitely to be seen as complimentary to ACII rather than as its own story arc.

So far, though, this ranks amongst my favourite games ever. And I've only just finished sequence 3.

I could happily roam Rome for hours.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2010)

Woohoo, my copy is on the way, should have it later this week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, the only one I've missed getting 100% so far was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That one was the only one I couldn't do until Sequence 4. Which, I believe, you're now encountering too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

I must get back to this. I haven't played for a couple of days (since I got Civ V). On the one hand I want to keep playing; on the other hand I don't want it to end. I don't want to be left with lots of side missions after the main story because I know what I'm like - I'll get bored and not finish them if there are too many. But spending lots of time doing them now is making me pine for the main story.

I really like



Spoiler: more mission stuff



the memories of Cristina


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> That one was the only one I couldn't do until Sequence 4. Which, I believe, you're now encountering too


 
Yeah.



Spoiler: More Mission Stuff



Oh, jesus. I got right to the cells, then seen by the guard around the corner.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 

I think one non-spoiler rule we could all do well to remember for this installment of AC is that smoke bombs, throwing knives and the crossbow are your friends.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

And one more rule: don't play when you're already angry from a stressful journey home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't beleive that this has been in my house for a week and it is still unwrapped. Too much other stuff on  However tomorrow the PS3 is mine, all mine!!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 30, 2010)

i've been won over to giving this a try but I haven't played AC2 yet so I'm installing that now on my PC, should I play through AC2 before this new one to get the story?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

revol68 said:


> i've been won over to giving this a try but I haven't played AC2 yet so I'm installing that now on my PC, should I play through AC2 before this new one to get the story?


 
Yes - mainly because it is a great game in its own right and also I think it will help with the storyline, give you some good background. And you get to see Ezio without a beard!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

QoG, tell me I'm not the only one who positions him near a wall so I can swing the camera round and get a good close-up look of him every now and again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

Gaming: in it for the pixelated testosterone.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> QoG, tell me I'm not the only one who positions him near a wall so I can swing the camera round and get a good close-up look of him every now and again.



Lol ...and no, no you're not


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

You're going to love the beginning, qoggy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

May I also suggest Mass Effect 2 (coming to PS3 very soon). The default manShep is something to behold. 

/perv


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> May I also suggest Mass Effect 2 (coming to PS3 very soon). The default manShep is something to behold.
> 
> /perv


 
Excellent. I did highly favour Samanosuke in "Onimusha" (1 & 3) but as he was based on the actor Takeshi Kaneshiro I felt he was real...ish!

However nothing will ever beat Mr.QofG's man crush on Sir Auron in "Final Fantasy X". He still gets quite misty thinking about him


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

Commander Shepard is based on Mark Vanderloo:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Commander Shepard is based on Mark Vanderloo:


 


BTW - further derail sorry everyone - the newly opened in Maidenhead shop Allworths (basically Woolies with a different name!) has "Red Dead Redemption" for £20.00 - worth it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes! I loves it. I'd lend you mine but Dillinger stole it 

It's all about the story *weeps*

And, to keep on (our) topic, John Marston may be slightly rougher around the edges, but oh ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes! I loves it. I'd lend you mine but Dillinger stole it
> 
> It's all about the story *weeps*


 
Mmmmm....I may have to count out my pennies. Mind you between AC: Brotherhood and Fallout: New Vegas the Goth household are quite video-gamed up at the moment!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

(Realised I couldn't lend you mine anyway, I have it for xbox)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2010)

It arrived today. 

Is it me is this actually a little better looking than AC2? Had a quick blast on online good fun by the look of it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It arrived today.
> 
> Is it me is this actually a little better looking than AC2? Had a quick blast on online good fun by the look of it.


 
In terms of graphics, I actually thought AC2 looked better, but I reckon that's probably my mind just playing tricks on me 

Now, start the main game and report back


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd say it is very slightly prettier. They've cut down the depth of the draw distance and up close is a little bit sharper for it. Combat tweaks are lush, too. Still can't get a 5 kill streak, though. 



Spoiler: That Bloody Castle!



Oh, you thought sneaking IN was hard. Sneaking OUT? Adghrsighsghrsghdgruasbmarsimbja hrhaIg!!!



Love it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Commander Shepard is based on Mark Vanderloo:


my assassin is based on an aaron lennon level 2 hairbrow meself


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'd say it is very slightly prettier. They've cut down the depth of the draw distance and up close is a little bit sharper for it. Combat tweaks are lush, too. Still can't get a 5 kill streak, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 



Spoiler: the damn castle



You have to keep putting her down and going off to kill people, but you can't stray too far from her "Reduce your distance to target" 



I've had more 'Ezio did not kill civilians' messages in this game than in AC2


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, and best kill streak I've got so far is 9, in that virtual training thing they've got now. I think I would have preferred a resurrection of the fighting ring - the VR fighting sim takes too long to load.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2010)

I just got a 5. Makes the fighting even more interesting, rather than just lots of dodge, counter, block, counter.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

right just started into AC2 and so far so not impressed, all I've been doing is playing out a few pathetically easy fights by repeatedly hitting x, a few daft races and quite a few paper boy missions, it plays like the boring missions of Grand Theft Auto on foot and the whole synchronisation think just spoils the immersion.

someone give me some reasons to persist with this...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

Because it's good ...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

but how, does it move beyond a to b missions, does it get tense, is there proper stealth, does combat get anyway interesting, are you able to get immersed in the world and the story line without all the modern memory dna shit popping up and ruining it? does free running ever actually require skill?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> right just started into AC2 and so far so not impressed, all I've been doing is playing out a few pathetically easy fights by repeatedly hitting x, a few daft races and quite a few paper boy missions, it plays like the boring missions of Grand Theft Auto on foot and the whole synchronisation think just spoils the immersion.
> 
> someone give me some reasons to persist with this...


this was very much what i found tbh.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

can't wait for Dead Space 2, there seems to be a lack of actually genuinely good single player games at the moment, last good one I played was Halo Reach but even then it wasn't really an immersive story driven experience. I really want something like a Metal Gear Solid, FFVII or proper Resident Evil game (none of this action crap masquarading as survival horror).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm just going for dead rising 2 atm and continual zombie-killing tbh.

very low rent me....


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

not to sound like an old fart but games were better years ago, where's this generations Metal Gear Solid or Resident Evil 2. Not only are they not as good they are far to easy, with progression being almost assured in order to move along some fuckwitted narrative.

The last really good games I've played were STALKER, Fallout3, Dead Space, there have been other good games like Battlefield Bad Company 2 but they are all about the multiplayer.

When's the third part of Half Life 2 meant to be out?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

_old fart_...lolz, revol's getting old, he's getting, revol's getting old....etc etc


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

it's sad but true, games just used to be much better.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

it's true tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> In terms of graphics, I actually thought AC2 looked better, but I reckon that's probably my mind just playing tricks on me
> 
> Now, start the main game and report back


 
Heh will do, if it's anything like AC2 - which was great - then I'm sure I'll like this...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

you like this? can you try and sell it to me?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm just going for dead rising 2 atm and continual zombie-killing tbh.
> 
> very low rent me....


 
Aaah, speaking of _repetitive_...

Anyway, suddenly I have a guild (well, 7) of assassins.

How satisfying is it to be mid fight with a load of guards and have your mates descend and murder them?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> but how, does it move beyond a to b missions, does it get tense, is there proper stealth, does combat get anyway interesting, are you able to get immersed in the world and the story line without all the modern memory dna shit popping up and ruining it? does free running ever actually require skill?


 
Modern memories: you only need leave the animus when you want, it doesn't force you to, unlike AC2. 

Stealth: well yes, there is an incredible amount of stealth required in this game. A lot of the main missions are built around it.

Free running and skill: During the timed missions, yes, free running requires a great deal of skill. During non-timed missions then it's up to you how skillful you want to be.

Interesting combat: it's better than AC2 in that it requires a level of skill to chain kills, and it encourages other approaches to combat than, as dogbot outlined, attack, block, attack, counter.

Tense: The timed missions and those that require stealth can feel pretty tense. If you're going for 100% sync for each memory it gets pretty tense.

a-b missions: not really sure what you mean by this. Main story memories/missions must be completed in sequence. Once you unlock the plethora of side missions you can complete those in any order you want, pretty much. The missions themselves require you to do what it asks you, and you can decide whether or not you want to do it in the way that they ask you to do it. If you do it their way you get 100% sync, if you do it your own way you get 50% sync. You still pass the mission though. 100% sync is for completionists. 100% sync ramps up the tension.

It's an open world game in that you can run around doing what you want, and you can take on side missions whenever you want. The main story itself is linear, in that you must do it in order, and each memory involves a specific goal for you to accomplish. That's just the way AC games are built.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

dammit, you're making me think that i might have to give this a go you know?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

by a to b missions I mean run here and deliver this or slap this person etc.

I've done a few timed missions and no there is no more skill required in the free running, the only difference is that you need to find the quickest route, the rest is just running whilst holding down a few buttons.

If the variation in combat only comes through the bog standard punch, block and grab then it's shit, also I'm playing AC2 and finding the combat dull and easy.

Also it's not the leaving of the animus I find the problem it's the way the immersion is jarred by having that hologram look to things in the game etc.

Really struggling to see what the fuss with this game is, it's pretty and that's about it.

Back to the Bad Company 2 for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I guess the AC franchise just isn't for you. Good job there are plenty of others who love it


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

I want to like it, I think it looks cool and the adverts have always been ace, especially the soundtracks for them, but then I play it and it's just dull, I never feel in danger and there's no real feeling of tension, not like Metal Solid or the old Thief games.

I basically resent this trend of forcing every game into a pseudo sandbox world, seems to come at the expense of narrative pacing and I find myself bored too quickly as I do a lot of dull ass missions not for any real reason other than checking off a list and getting some cash.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm. Have a read a few reviews. I loved AC2, so think I might have to add this to my 'I want' list for Xmas...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, I guess the AC franchise just isn't for you. Good job there are plenty of others who love it


 
Indeed.

I spent last night post football employing and sending off trainee assassins. Awww, bless them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I want to like it, I think it looks cool and the adverts have always been ace, especially the soundtracks for them, but then I play it and it's just dull, I never feel in danger and there's no real feeling of tension, not like Metal Solid or the old Thief games.
> 
> I basically resent this trend of forcing every game into a pseudo sandbox world, seems to come at the expense of narrative pacing and I find myself bored too quickly as I do a lot of dull ass missions not for any real reason other than checking off a list and getting some cash.


 
Not every game does that though, do they? I could say I resent every game forcing multiplayer on people at the expense of a decent single player campaign, since there are a lot of games that do that. But not every AAA title does that. I'd just be venting my frustration that there weren't more games that catered to my exact preferences. 

There are broad trends in gaming as there are in other types of media. And, whether we like it or not, certain things sell well (multiplayer fps) and so they get more money thrown at them than other things that might have a better narrative drive. 

There's a very active discussion being held by Bioware fans on the seeming 'consolization' and 'dumbing-down' of their more recent titles. The old-school rpg fans have a point, to some extent, and make some good points, but they are also mired in sentimentalism and refuse to accept the possibility of change. That's fine, we like what we like. But game development isn't static, and they constantly have to find ways to innovate, otherwise they end up making the same game over and over again. During the process of that innovation sometimes they'll get it wrong. Probably most of the time they'll get it wrong. I doubt there will ever be the perfect game that appeals to everyone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> you like this? can you try and sell it to me?


 
That at me? Not likely to sell it any time soon, the online play will probably mean it'll stay in the collection until AC3 comes out next year....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dammit, you're making me think that i might have to give this a go you know?


 
Judging by your previous posts on ACII, you won't like it...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not every game does that though, do they? I could say I resent every game forcing multiplayer on people at the expense of a decent single player campaign, since there are a lot of games that do that. But not every AAA title does that. I'd just be venting my frustration that there weren't more games that catered to my exact preferences.
> 
> There are broad trends in gaming as there are in other types of media. And, whether we like it or not, certain things sell well (multiplayer fps) and so they get more money thrown at them than other things that might have a better narrative drive.
> 
> There's a very active discussion being held by Bioware fans on the seeming 'consolization' and 'dumbing-down' of their more recent titles. The old-school rpg fans have a point, to some extent, and make some good points, but they are also mired in sentimentalism and refuse to accept the possibility of change. That's fine, we like what we like. But game development isn't static, and they constantly have to find ways to innovate, otherwise they end up making the same game over and over again. During the process of that innovation sometimes they'll get it wrong. Probably most of the time they'll get it wrong. I doubt there will ever be the perfect game that appeals to everyone.


 
obviously different genres have different fan bases and such but my point is that I think a game like Assassins Creed would work better with a Metal Gear Solid style of development, more story and direction rather than this pseudo sand box crap that soo many games that have no need for it seem to have embraced. With good level design a game cam at once offer the player a sense of freedom to approach things in their own way and also keep it tight and give direction, with this pesudo sand box crap like in Assassins Creed all they've done is give you a certain freedom to do a load of dull side missions and grinding at the loss of a sense of narrative drive and the result is I couldn't give a shit about my character, motives or the world it takes place in, it becomes all to obviously just a game in with a series of rather pointless objectives that you don't care for but do in order to check off your list and achieve shit like 100% synch.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

also Grand Theft Auto is one of the most overrated game series ever, most reviewers seem happy to overlook the gameplay hasn't progressed in over 10 years and is essentially a patchwork of sub standard mini games.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

But a heck of a lot of people obviously like what AC does. You don't like the way Ezio's story is written, I do. Who is right? Ask 10 people and you'll get 11 ways AC could be improved.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

This all pretty much comes down to 'different people like different types of games shocker'


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

You can't just say that. You have to be _taught why you're wrong_, or how will you learn?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> But a heck of a lot of people obviously like what AC does. You don't like the way Ezio's story is written, I do. Who is right? Ask 10 people and you'll get 11 ways AC could be improved.


 
a lot of people are idiots though, see the reviews all Call of Duty games get, the scores for every Grand Theft Auto game and the fact brilliant games like STALKER are so underrated.

I played through Metal Gear Solid last year and it really drove home to me both how great that game was and how stale most games have been since then. As gaming has got more and more mainstream games have become less interesting, more homogeneous, easier and less ambitious. I mean how long ago was it since Deus Ex and yet no other game has got close to it's scope, instead it's sequels have been shit straight ahead fps.
Yearly updates of sports games I can deal with, yearly updates of stuff like Assassins Creed is just crap though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

The concept of subjectivity is utterly, utterly lost on you, isn't it revol


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> The concept of subjectivity is utterly, utterly lost on you, isn't it revol


 
on the contrary I think it is lost on you, since it is about having an opinion and arguing for it. What you are arguing for is piss weak relativism that would result in silence if people really accepted it.
I mean surely the point of subjective experience is we discuss, debate and argue about them.

I've bothered to set out reasons why I dislike Assassin's Creed's and all you've said is "I like it and lots of other people like it", which might be true but is hardly interesting or the point. Why do you like it, why do you think having the freedom to run around being a courier, encountering the odd bit of sub standard combat and navigating roof tops with all the difficulty of holding two buttons down is good?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2010)

Reasons I like it (and some of the things I don't like about it) are in the rest of this thread


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

but the combat is pish, I can't see how anyone can deny that, no?

the free running is unchallenging and so what are you left with?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> also Grand Theft Auto is one of the most overrated game series ever, most reviewers seem happy to overlook the gameplay hasn't progressed in over 10 years and is essentially a patchwork of sub standard mini games.


 
Without going too far off topic have to agree with the above...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Without going too far off topic have to agree with the above...


 
well to bring it back on topic, that is what Assassin's Creed feels like to me, except it's on foot and far easier. The combat in Assassin's Creed is about as good as fist fighting in GTA4 ergo it's shit, though at least in it you were more likely to get hit by the AI.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well to bring it back on topic, that is what Assassin's Creed feels like to me, except it's on foot and far easier. The combat in Assassin's Creed is about as good as fist fighting in GTA4 ergo it's shit, though at least in it you were more likely to get hit by the AI.


 
But AC has more atmosphere and the sneaking about is pretty cool as well as scaling buildings etc, there's just a nice 'feel' to the game. It's not the awkward grunt style gameplay of the GTA games if you ask me. I like MSG but there's too much exposition and the movement has never felt right to me...


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

the enemy AI is so retarded that the sneaking is totally hit and miss, and the context dependent buttons make scaling buildings flip between being ridiculously smooth and easy to a frustrating battle to stop the twat jumping back off the wall.

I'm going to give this another hour or so tonight, but if I get another mission involving carrying a fucking box of paintings at walking pace it's being uninstalled.

Thank fuck I never spent money on this.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Judging by your previous posts on ACII, you won't like it...




might see if i can borrow a copy then?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. Or rent one.

More spoilers upcoming, sorry chaps. But you'll thank me for it really.



Spoiler: Sequence Four



Got onto the WMD missions last night. Oh, I like these. Did the first two and they're ace, sneaky missions with added "don't hurt anyone until..." bits



I have to stop starting my games so late, though (can't really play when visitors are about), or I'm going to end up getting 3 hours sleep...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sounds like a plan. Or rent one.
> 
> More spoilers upcoming, sorry chaps. But you'll thank me for it really.
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: s4



Did you get 100% on the first one? I didn't. I managed to sneak only so far, got my freaking crossbow out after reset number 3  Did the naval cannon one with 100% though *is proud* Haven't done the other 2 yet.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes. But not without several attempts and some swearing.

Done the 



Spoiler: s4



Bomber


 one too, without getting 100%. But weeee, who cares?


----------



## Supine (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been loving this game. I'm almost at the end I think - it'll be a sad day when it finishes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

i swapped dead rising 2 for this.



result, what a fantastic game, loving it tbh.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 15, 2011)

AssCree II was one of my all-time favourite games.  Having played about 5 hours of AssCreeBro now, I have to say that they have excelled themselves.  The living, breathing Rome is captivating.  I love it, love it, love it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish Ezio was real. And my boyfriend 

Am loving ACBrotherood too - though I do get annoyed when I don't get 100% sync...which is fairly frequently I have to say!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 15, 2011)

There was a 100% sync requirement not to get wet.  I carefully completed the whole mission finding the right places to leap over the water, only to accidentally slip in right at the very, very end.  Bah.  I think I will just resolve not to care too much about the 100% challenges.

To be honest, I mostly like just running around Rome.  There's something incredibly liberating about the experience.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 15, 2011)

I tried playing the first Assasins Creed. It was pretty cool, but like many other games there were far too many long cut scenes. I do not like this trend in games.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2011)

During the Absence of Wry and The Peach, I have AC:B down for the 3rd week & weekend to complete.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 15, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I tried playing the first Assasins Creed. It was pretty cool, but like many other games there were far too many long cut scenes. I do not like this trend in games.


 
Never played it.  But the first game typically scored about 6/10 whereas the next two got more in the region of 8/10 to 10/10.  So the critics obviously felt that AssCree II was an objectively a much better game than AssCree I.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Never played it.  But the first game typically scored about 6/10 whereas the next two got more in the region of 8/10 to 10/10.  So the critics obviously felt that AssCree II was an objectively a much better game than AssCree I.


 
I do have Assasins Creed 2, but I have never played it. I thought it would be better to play Assasins Creed 1 first, but I ended up being put off by the long cut scenes which I could not skip. Cut scenes have put me off so many games recently. 

I played some (absolutely shit) skateboarding game a while ago. SKATE, I think it was. Before I could even start playing it, there was a cut scene that was at least about ten minutes long, that I couldn't skip. 

I think I will give Assasins Creed 2 a go though. I would never write something off without having tried it. I did like some of the game-concepts in it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2011)

The first AssCree had the following problems:

1. Once you'd been awed by the first view of Damascus and your first trip up  a tower, and completed all the missions in Damascus, basically the rest of the game was identical, only harder and with more of the same things to do

2. The Animus sections were really fucking annoying, requiring as they did really minimal interaction, but you had to do some pointless shite anyway

While AssCreeII doesn't address those problems completely, the missions had more variety (or at least that's how it feels, which is the only thing that's important), and the Animus sections were a lot more interesting, especially at the end of the game, and from what I've seen of them in AssCreeBro they're getting better.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 15, 2011)

It was the animus sections that made me turn it off, iirc. 

I will give it another go when I find some time to play some games.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> There was a 100% sync requirement not to get wet.  I carefully completed the whole mission finding the right places to leap over the water, only to accidentally slip in right at the very, very end.  Bah.  I think I will just resolve not to care too much about the 100% challenges.
> 
> *To be honest, I mostly like just running around Rome.  There's something incredibly liberating about the experienc*e.


 
I really like swooping of the buildings into hay stacks and feeling my tummy go funny as I do it  

I also like fighting. I am much better at fighting than sneaking, though I am quite good at sneak killing, especially with the hidden blade. I do feel rather sorry for the poor guards on the rooftops who I kill indiscriminately and loot for all they are worth when really they are only doing their jobs and I could get down and go through the streets without stabbing them in the neck.

I got told off last time I played for killing two civilians, I just hadn't got used to horse back slaughtering okay!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2011)

ACB has a pretty neat online game too...love just wandering round Rome too...there's a nice feel of a living breathing city about it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I've been enjoying the running around Rome too - the main reason I got so hooked on AssCree2 was walking through Firenze a few months after being there for real - walking into the piazzas and seeing buildings like the Duomo, Piazza di Medici etc in-game and having the fresh memories was great.

Anyone remember a mediocre game called The Getaway? Crap game, but was based around proper London maps - same feeling. I wish more games did this TBH.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I loved the Getaway almost entirely because I could drive up to my place of work and just shoot everybody that was hanging around my building


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep I remember it too, it's redeeming feature was the London thing, taking short cuts because of know London roads was cool.


----------



## kabbes (May 4, 2011)

Fuck.  I just FINALLY finished this and all I can say is... fuck!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 25, 2011)

just finished this last night (well the main story), loved it and as for the ending... :EEK: 

but I never actually played the first 2 to my shame, is it worth playing the 2nd  or will it seem a bit too familiar??


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 25, 2011)

II is very similar in terms of game play - Brotherhood is an extension of the same game really. It's got different cities and plots though so if you're still after more I'd say it was worthwhile, I'm sure you can get it very cheaply now.


----------

